# What is the most uncompetitive list you can come up with?



## Blammer

here posters will post lists that are as non-competitive as possible.

500 pts sucky marines

captain without upgrades- 100

5 man scout squad with bolters - 75

5 man scout squad with bolters - 75

5 Damned legion marines without upgrades - 155

5 man tactical squad without upgrades - 90

total: 495 points

Edit: with whatever point limit you fancy.


----------



## maddermax

The list that always wins this sort of competition is the CSM demons list. Quite simply, you get a basic lord with nothing, 2 basic squads of CSMs with nothing, which adds up to around about 240 points. All other points, however many you want, be it 500 or 5000pts, are put into lesser demons. Since the demons need a chaos icon to show up, and are destroyed if there isn't one, it's very nearly an insta-loss. All you're left with is 11 guys who can do jack all :laugh:

However, if your not doing something completely outrageous like that, you can make some absolutely useless demon/witch hunter armies. Or an all ripper Tyranid army, which can never capture any objectives.


----------



## Blammer

Lol that sounds outrageously bad.


----------



## Don_Keyballs

a 600pt pure deathwing army.
Belial and 10 terms.

Sounds tough... but can't do s***. I've played it several times and have been wipped out every time by turn 3. Try it... it sucks. lol


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth

Dark Eldar (my tau _pistol_ beats your _tank_) :laugh:


----------



## Babypowder

501 pt useless inquisition.

HQ
Inquisitor Lord with 12 Chirurgeon Retinue, no upgrades

Elite
Inquisitor w/ 6 Chirurgeon Retinue, no upgrades

Troops
10 Inquisitorial Storm Troopers w/ veteran but no upgrades

10 Inquisitorial Storm Troopers w/ veteran but no upgrades


----------



## paolodistruggiuova

500 pts Mad Dok Grotsnik ''Why i cant see da boyz?''
QG
Mad Dok Grotsnik 160pts
Troops
19 Supergrots + 1Runtherd with cybork bodies 167pts
19 Supergrots + 1Runtherd with cybork bodies 167pts
total 494pts

38 gretchins with 5+inv save ! ! !


----------



## KingOfCheese

I think a lesser daemon CSM list wins the thread.

Either that, or kroot..... enough said.:laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar

I ran a competition on my blog along these lines. It's actually possible to build a Tau list where virtually none of the models have guns. THAT wins.


----------



## the-ad-man

> I ran a competition on my blog along these lines. It's actually possible to build a Tau list where virtually none of the models have guns. THAT wins.


come now, you cant say that and then not tell us! haha thats way too epic


----------



## TheKingElessar

It was Winterous' list, he deserves the credit for repeating it. Stelek also submitted an awesome list, with no gun above S3. :laugh:


----------



## the-ad-man

dear god, never has there bin so much wiN & fail in the same place


----------



## jonkey

necron

1 cheap ass lord 
2 smallestunits of necrons
and monoliths


----------



## Frogthor

Anything with a khorne DP as an HQ


----------



## HL-C

Instead of putting nothing on your units, put everything you can on your unit thats useless. Takes up a heap of points and is just as worthless to begin with. Imagine a model worth 500 pts that gets instant killed first turn.


----------



## TheKingElessar

HL-C said:


> Instead of putting nothing on your units, put everything you can on your unit thats useless. Takes up a heap of points and is just as worthless to begin with. Imagine a model worth 500 pts that gets instant killed first turn.


Dante?????:laugh:


----------



## Pinkmerauder

Why is the DP w/ MoK considered so bad?


----------



## TheKingElessar

Pinkmerauder said:


> Why is the DP w/ MoK considered so bad?


Cost, comparison to other units, the fact that MoK doesn't help with it's weaknesses...


----------



## Ragnar

I propose a tougher challenge, since 500-600 point lists are fairly simple and straightforward... try 1,750. Making these lists is *fun* at the utmost uncompetitive level. 

Here's my worst two so far: marines 1,750 and witch hunters 1,750:

Space Marines

Chapter Master Glutius Maximus: 215
-Thunder hammer, power fist, melta bombs, digital weapons, hellfire rounds, auxiliary grenade launcher

Honour Guard Squad (10): 520
-digital lasers, 10 auxiliary grenade launchers 

Tactical Squad: 90
-power fist, melta bombs, power weapon, teleport homer
(this holds objective!!!1!!111!1)

Scout Squad (10): 190
-sergeant Telion, combat shotguns

Venerable Dreadnought: 220
-heavy flamer, twin-linked lascannon, extra armour

Techmarine: 65
-power weapon
1 Servitor: 10


Vanguard Veteran Squad (6): 400
-thunderhamers and power fists, meltabombs

1750

_________

Witch Hunters

Lord Inquisitor: 425
-3x sages, 3x familiars, 3x chirugeons, divine pronouncement, hammer of witches, purgatus, scourging, bionics, auspex, master crafted force weapon, master crafted power weapon, carapace armour, digital weapons, inquisitorial mandate, liber heresius, litanies of faith, meltabombs, psi-tracker, purity seals

5 Priests: 845
-(each with) power armour, master crafted power weapon, master crafted eviscerator, meltabombs, rosarius, purity seals, carapace armour, bionics, krak grenades, auspex

Inquisitorial Storm Troopers (5): 50
-kraks

Inquisitorial Storm Troopers (5): 50
-kraks

Inquisitorial Storm Troopers (5): 50
-kraks

Inquisitorial Storm Troopers (5): 50
-kraks

Inquisitorial Storm Troopers (5): 50

Penitent Engines (2): 160

Psyk-out Warhead: 30

1,750


----------



## TheKingElessar

That WH one is great. Still...I win.

http://hobbyinfobythekingelessar.blogspot.com/2009/08/competition-update-and-listfail.html


----------



## zkarnage27

HQ
Necron Lord 100

Troops
Warriors 180
Warriors 180

Fast Attack
Scarab Swarm 120
Scarab Swarm 120
Scarab Swarm 120

Heavy
Tomb Spyder 55
Tomb Spyder 55
Tomb Spyder 55

Total 985


----------



## Illiadar

I dub this list- "Swooping Hawks/Footsloggers FTW!"

Farseer, Spirit Stones, Runes of Witnessing- 85

10 Warlocks, all Conceal, all Spiritseer- 460

5 Dire Avengers- 60

5 Dire Avengers- 60

10 Swooping Hawks, Power Weapon- 220

9 Swooping Hawks, Power Weapon- 199

10 Swooping Hawks, Power Weapon- 220

3 Support Weapons, all Vibro Cannons, Warlock, Enhance, Spiritseer- 196

-1500 exactly. No shooting over strength 4, everything in the army has toughness 3, no saves better than 4+, absolutely no mobility for anything other than Swooping Hawks (which honestly can't do anything at all), and hundreds of points tied up in utter uselessness.


----------



## HL-C

Fail DH list 1750:
HQ inquistor lord with storm sheild, storm bolter, banishment, destroy daemon, carapace armor, auspex, digital weapons, grimoire of true names, purity seals, teleport homer.
Henchmen: 3 hierophants: 166

Pretty useless unit mostly anti daemon stuff and lowered the guys save. 

Elites: Inquistor with PW, Eviscerator, Carapace armor, consecrated scolls, digital weapons, grimoire of true names, purity seals, psycannon bolts (with no gun), Teleporting homer.
Henchmen: 3 hierophants: 139

Elites: Inquistor with PW, Eviscerator, Carapace armor, consecrated scolls, digital weapons, grimoire of true names, purity seals, psycannon bolts (with no gun), Teleporting homer.
Henchmen: 3 hierophants: 139

Elites: Inquistor with PW, Eviscerator, Carapace armor, consecrated scolls, digital weapons, grimoire of true names, purity seals, psycannon bolts (with no gun), Teleporting homer.
Henchmen: 3 hierophants: 139

Troops: 10 IST with veteran, Krak grenades - 130

10 IST with veteran, Krak grenades - 130

10 IST with veteran, Krak grenades - 130

10 IST with veteran, Krak grenades - 130

Fast Attack: 10 GKs with Incinerator - 285

10 GKs with Incinerator - 285

Heavy support: Melta torpedo - 80

To explain the inquistors are very expensive for nothing as they mostly have either things they cant use or anti daemon weaponary. The Melta torpedo is most likely not going to do anything. The Gks that deep strike near the inquistors are always going to mishap because of our fail teleporting homers. That leaves 40 hell guns to do the rest.


----------



## daxxglax

Any Kroot list.

Witch-Hunting Witch Hunters:
Inquisitor Lord:
-Power Stake
-Bolt Pistol
-Psycannon Bolts
-Excruciator
-Hexagrammic Wards
-Penitent (5)
-Familiar (3)
Total: 143

Elites:
~Inquisitor:
-Bolter-Stake Crossbow
-Hexagrammic Wards
-PSI-Tracker
-Psychic Hood
-Psyocculum
-Penitent (3)
-Acolyte
-Psyocculum
Total: 101

Elites:
~Culexus Assassin
Total: 105

Troops:
~Storm Troopers (10)
-Vet. Sgt.

~Storm Troopers (10)
-Vet. Sgt.

Heavy Support:
Psyk-out Warhead

Total: 594
No witches may stand against them!


----------



## The Boz

IG army with Lord Commissar, Lord Inquisitor (with a dozen familiars and a null rod), both in full-kit Chimera. Commissars attached to all the infantry units. All the special characters included with all the commies. No standards. All the Power Swords and Power Fists that you can fit. Deathstrike with dozer, camo, hunter-killer, extra armor, heavy stubber, heavy flamer.


----------



## Flame80010

Chaos lord - 90 pts
2x nilla 5-man CSM squads -150 points
2000 lesser deamons you cant summon? Priceless


----------



## FearlessFred

ORK's

All gretchin (fill up 6 troops slots with full squads)

wierd boy


----------



## LukeValantine

Here is my try for CSM list without using dameons.

Fast Attack:
Spawn
3X3 -1 = 320pts
Bikes 3X3 Icon Nurgle, Champ, PF, MB, PP = 627pts!!

Troops
Noise Marines 3X5 Blastmaster, Sonics, Rhino with Possession, Extra armor, Dozer blade, Havoc Launcher. = 885pts!

HQ
Fabius Bile =160pts

Total= 1992


----------



## Eleven

Chaos lord os tzeentch + daemon weapon + wings + bolt of change

45 chaos spawn each taken as a squad of 1.


2000 points. 

Beat that maw fos. That's the worst list in the history of ever. And legal too.


Damn...I didn't think of the daemons that you can't summon. that's pretty brute. GJ GJ....mine's still pretty bad.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Nope, Spawn must be in 'as few units as possible', so it isn't 45 units of 1. Otherwise, yeah, terrible. lol


----------



## Auretious Taak

You're all doing it wrong.

The trick is NOT to make a sh!tty list but rather make a list that stands a chance of winning with exceedingly high amounts of luck and you not making a single mistake as well, coupled with an inbuilt self destructive nature. Not all codicies can do it. The two lists that spring to mind for me are:

Khorne theme CSM's:

Run 2 Chaos Lords with Mark of Khorne on Juggernaughts with Daemonweapons, 2 units of 3 Spawn (Oh No! You can't join the spawn with the Lords! Funny - happened to me ran this similar list hilarious game), 3 Dreadnoughts - all three have shooty weapons, 2 each, mix em up for lulz, you'll get at least 1 going fire frenzy on you first turn with luck...shooting your own guys legally is winful, having your own Lords kill themselves 1/3 of the time is also winful. Oh 2 units of Khorne Berserkers, 5 strong no upgrades, icon though and some lesser daemons and a Bloodthirster just topossess one of the lords for shiggles and um that's about it.

Otherwise, Tyranids. Instinctive Behaviour is funny on Leadership 5.

From memory the spinefists are **pts more for str 3 firepower if not the spike rifle also *** more gets you str 3 firepower...and *** points for stranglewebs every 10 models soo....

Hive Tyrant, stupid powers, combat weapons only, the 25pt power no one ever gets.

6 units of 30 termagants with 3 stranglewebs and 27 spike rifles - 207x6 - 1242pts+Tyrant should clock us in at close on 1500pts. Tyrant will die as no cover for him and he is foot slogging for lulz. The Termies...well most oif the time they'll lurk in the nearest cover doing nothing but sniping any enemy stupid enough to walk into range of their guns. Str 3 guns no less, with bugger all AP. Funny.

P.S. TKE, Haven't read your blog, but the tau one, was it your 1 unit of fire warriors (YOU LIED! Str 5 firepower minimum to one unit, someone ran an illegal list man!) and some kroot then a mega cart tonne of battlesuits with expensive upgrades, shield drone spam and no ranged weapons of noticeable str? The Suits are still str 4 man with multiple wounds and a 4+ or 3+ save, that's fairly solid man, gotta make the troops crap too...


----------



## TheKingElessar

Shush you. Pretty sure there were FW - why don't you CHECK?

Also, they are still WS2, so they won't hit enough with their 1A...plus, a 3+ with 2W is nothing when only T4... :/


----------



## FlowAndEbb

An enitre DE army of Wyches with Lelith as HQ. No raiders. At all.


----------



## EpicFailure

Auretious Taak said:


> You're all doing it wrong.
> 
> The trick is NOT to make a sh!tty list but rather make a list that stands a chance of winning with exceedingly high amounts of luck and you not making a single mistake as well, coupled with an inbuilt self destructive nature. Not all codicies can do it.


That does sound more Challenging than List of Self Doom.
Hows this for DE:

HQ
Urien Rakarth - 190
3 Haemonculus with HuskBlade, Electrocorrosive whip, Webway Portal and Hexrifle - 465

Elites
10 x Grotesques with +1 Strength and Liquifier gun -410
10 x Grotesques with +1 Strength and Liquifier gun -410
10 x Grotesques with +1 Strength and Liquifier gun -410

Troops
10 Wracks with 2 Liquifier Guns, Acothyst with HexRifle - 145
10 Wracks with 2 Liquifier Guns, Acothyst with HexRifle - 145
10 Wracks with 2 Liquifier Guns, Acothyst with HexRifle - 145
10 Wracks with 2 Liquifier Guns, Acothyst with HexRifle - 145
10 Wracks with 2 Liquifier Guns, Acothyst with HexRifle - 145
10 Wracks with 2 Liquifier Guns, Acothyst with HexRifle - 145

Total - 2755

_HQs go with Wrack as they slog their way across the board.
Grotesques are good but have chance to kill themselves .
Hexrifle will kill IC (including Eternal Warrior) and multi wound enemies. But only if you roll well and the enemy roll high.
Only Anti Tank are Grotesques which become S7 on charge so can't take out AV 14... But can take out anything else. 
Has many troops so can win Objectives if lucky.
Good list for the very lucky. _


----------



## a_bad_curry

ethereal 
2x 6 fire warriors 
11 stealthsuits

nuff said

and they only melee


----------



## TheSpore

Why am I thinking about posessed marines and chaos spawn.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hows this for a fail Eldar list? It can win but will need VERY large amounts of luck.

HQ

Autarch-has a fusion gun and power weapon-90 points

Autarch-has a fusion gun and power weapon-90 points

Troops

19 Guardian defenders-152 points

19 Guardian defenders-152 points

19 guardian defenders-152 points

19 guardian defenders-152 points

Fast Attack

10 swooping hawks-have an exarch with skyleap power-237 points

10 swooping hawks-have an exarch with skyleap power-237 points

10 swooping hawks-have an exarch with skyleap power-237 points

total 1499 points.

It could win but would need a lot of luck. Although it could murder infantry but any template weapons will fuck you up bad.


----------



## Styro-J

Drop the Autarch weapons down to just a pistol, and drop some Guardians for a couple Vibro Cannon Batteries and you've got yourself a deal. 

Don't forget that those Defenders HAVE to take a heavy weapon platform also.

As is, it is too good to be a bad list with potential to win. There is just a tad bit too much potential.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

OK. New better idea.

HQ

Autarch-has a power weapon-80 points

Autarch-has a power weapon-80 points

Troops

20 Storm Guardians-160 points

19 Storm Guardians-152 points

19 Storm Guardians-152 points

19 Storm Guardians-152 points

Fast attack
10 Swooping hawks-210 points

10 Swooping hawks-210 points

10 swooping hawks-210 points

Heavy Support

Shadow Weaver platform-30 points

Shadow Weaver platform-30 points

Shadow Weaver platform-30 points

total is 1496 points

There we go. Now it absolutely sucks. But IS winnable.


----------



## LukeValantine

CSM's win!
Spawn X2
Spawn X2
Spawn X2
csm X5
csm X5
CSM lord
=490 pts

I dare you to try, and lose to that (Hell the lord doesn't even come stock with a PW)


----------



## Stephen_Newman

The idea is to win under extreme circumstances so the army must be able to deal with everything.


----------



## Master_Marius

A list of Dark Angels TActics with expensive equipment. xD


----------



## r9a9g9e

HQ
EC uphold honner
2x Castellan PF, combi-Plas Teleport homer ,melta bomb, JP frag/krak Combat shield, Bionics, auspex
2x Command Squad x9-Standard, Sarg, Termi Honners (whole squad) Infiltrate (don't use it), plas cannon, plas gun, 9combat shields, crusader seals
TROOP
2x 10 inish 10 neo squads with a flamer
1746 pt list LD 9 means they will more than likely run off the table. 61 marines 4 can kill themselves, and 20 are meat shields. It could win, but not very likely with little or no ability to kill a tank. The vow takes away any cover save, and replaces it with a 6++ Stair in amazement at my amazing survivability!


----------

